# Hunter Livery - Cost and what do expect to get???



## kick_On (19 August 2009)

I have maybe a business opportunity to set up a hunter livery service, small sweet and defo 5 star treatment of equines, but never done liveries as business. Had hunters and eventers for many, many years and groomed for hunting folks for over 4 seasons so know hours, work levels and standard required.
My idea would be to basically do everything and turn at meet with polish fit horse and then collect at end of day.

Now down to knitty gritty - i have figure in my head and this cost would be for basic food (hayledge, mix and sugar beet), bedding (straw), horse to at least 2-3 ridden exercise on other day to be lead, i would do schooling if required aswell,  plus gallop work.
Horses would be turned out daily for couple hours and i would expect them to come with rugs and tack.
To be payed by standing order so no messing, but if any extra to be billed within month and 14 days to pay bill???
I would expect horse to be insurance well at least for PL. And i would take out insurance for myself

Things not included in basic price farrier, vets (need to flu&amp;vac, teeth date and worming programme), any supplements, diesel if any further distance from normal meets, so bydays or visiting other hunts.

Also horses would disapper by end of season, but could help finding summer grazing etc...

Now have i missed anything??? i would also want contract signed.........

er have i missed anything??? ideal very welcomed


----------



## spacefaer (19 August 2009)

sounds like you have everything covered. I would reckon on about £200 a week for that


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 August 2009)

Would you be expecting payment for the main livery weekly in advance, or monthly in advance or would you allow them to pay in arrears ?

Just a thought as i know of a few people who have done lots of schooling, fittening and then never got paid as they "trusted" the clients to be honourable.

Also what happens if you injure the horse whilst you are riding it, or alternativley it gets a thorn on a hunting day which does not show until a few days later - what would you expect to be paid for a horse being rested? and what would owner be expecting to pay if horse is out of action for a few weeks so therefore you were not excercising etc, or would you still charge the same as the service "was available"

Good luck


----------



## kick_On (20 August 2009)

thanks for covering this angle need to firm up on this...

But horses being horse they are not machines, so if injuried whilst in my care i would really need horse insure, so covered vet bills but i do need to know what clients would expect?? As they would miss their days??? But having hunted 10 season plus, horses can do silly things but i'm very lucky as have vet on site and have a large well known quaility vets practise two fields away. 
My thought are that's horses........... BUT need advise here

If having a month off due to hunting injury you still have you do same amount of work but in differnet way, so price should really needs to be same. I would really like a rider who does care for their mount and still enjoy their days but has a brain cell to look after thier partner.

If it's a case of turning horse away in paddock i don't really have that amount of ground so i would really need horse to  move on but do know of place who can offer long term rest bite.

I would want to put something in contract if they missed payments. I would want 2weeks up front or a deposit??? and payment by a standing order in my account.

Would it been correct to ask for horse passport??? or a copy with contract???


----------



## ollierdog (21 August 2009)

Hia we do hunting livery just thought id tell you what we include thought it might help, we include all the normal full livery:muck out, feeding,turnout,rug changing,feed,bedding n haylage plus riding/ride n lead 4 times a week,plaiting n washing for meet,tack cleaned n transportation to meet. We do this for 100 per week. Defo recomend having a contract n direct deb month up front for livery n extras on top to be paid at end of month,hope this helps also defo keep it small n sweet


----------



## Karswell (2 September 2009)

I currently pay £130 p/w but I exercise.  This is paid in advance.

The only thing which hasn't been mentioned is clipping which I would expect to be included although some yards charge extra.  

Last season I was quoted £250 p/w all in which just seemed ridiculous.


----------



## kick_On (3 September 2009)

clipping defo included - defo bespoke service even down to tea/coffee and cake in box for rider after hunting :grin: :grin:


----------

